# <<---FLASHGET--->>The Best Download Manager



## Ecko (Aug 9, 2007)

TYPE: FREEWARE

*Download Here*

*down6.flashget.com/flashget192en.exe

*Features:*


*100% Clean*
No adware and spyware
Easy to install and use

*MULTI PROTOCOL SUPPORT*
FlashGet not only supports HTTP,FTP protocols but also Bittottent,MMS,RTSP and other protocols .
It is seamless between protocols and there is no need to operate manually for download switch.
The One Touch technique optimizes Bittorrent download and can automatically download target files after getting seeds information, hence no need to operate again.

*SUPPORTS MHT TECHNOLOGY*
It uses MHT(Multi-server Hyper-threading Transportation) technique and optimization arithmetic and it can split downloaded files into sections and supports multipoint transfers in parallel. Moreover, the techniques (UDCT, Ultra Disk Cache Tech) can protect your hard disk and make you download more stable.

*SITE EXPLORER*
Contains Site Explorer can be used to browse FTP & HTTP sites
No need for seperate FTP site explorer

*CALL ANTIVIRUS AUTOMATICALLY*
FlashGet can call anti-virus automatically to clean virus,spyware and adware after finishing download.

*LOW ON RESOURCES*
Uses very little of system resources
Very efficient in writing data on hard drives



Others features include :
-> Splitting downloads in parts
-> Browser Moniter (Auto-detect download)
-> One click batch download
-> Pause/Resume
-> Support flash(swf) file download
-> Add a search toolbar
-> Custom Skins
-> Supports Rapidshare Premium & alikes
-> Few Addons Support

Still have any questions , then visit

*www.flashget.com/en/about.htm

********************************************************
Do post your comments & feedback


----------



## mightyboosh (Aug 10, 2007)

This looks, good..Please tell me there's a Linux version for it as well?


----------



## almighty (Aug 10, 2007)

ya i use it and its realy gr8 d.w manager


----------



## Ecko (Aug 10, 2007)

mushroomcloudwarrior said:
			
		

> This looks, good..Please tell me there's a Linux version for it as well?




Try mGet
Also u can use Wine Windows Emulator to run FASHGET

Read This
*www.flashget.com/en/faq005.htm


----------



## sms_solver (Aug 10, 2007)

ya it is a good download manager, small size to download and its inteface is good as well. I am using it for about 3 months.


----------



## lalam (Aug 10, 2007)

It is a good one yep and its all free well thats the best part and you forgot to add that it supports torrent too....


----------



## Ecko (Aug 10, 2007)

lalam said:
			
		

> It is a good one yep and its all free well thats the best part and you forgot to add that it supports torrent too....




I've already added that !!





> MULTI PROTOCOL SUPPORT
> FlashGet not only supports HTTP,FTP protocols but also Bittottent,MMS,RTSP and other protocols .
> It is seamless between protocols and there is no need to operate manually for download switch.
> The One Touch technique optimizes Bittorrent download and can automatically download target files after getting seeds information, hence no need to operate again.


----------



## Ecko (Aug 13, 2007)

It is available in CLASSIC & NEW versions


----------



## arun_chennai (Aug 17, 2007)

I am using IDman for the last 2 years.....it rocks...


----------



## ismart (Aug 17, 2007)

i like free download manager...


----------



## Ecko (Aug 17, 2007)

ismart said:
			
		

> i like free download manager...



Just try flashget & you will notice the difference


----------



## Ecko (Sep 22, 2007)

Version 1.9.4 available
*down6.flashget.com/flashget194en.exe


----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2007)

gaurav_chd88 said:
			
		

> Just try flashget & you will notice the difference



yeah speed boost is appreciable as compared to FDM and other free download managers.


----------



## Hackattack (Sep 22, 2007)

I am happy with IDM, using it for about a year.

Flashget doen't work under limited user  in XP. So dumping it.


----------



## viruses (Sep 23, 2007)

flashget is the best.using it for a long time now.


----------



## Ecko (Dec 2, 2007)

Me Too Using Flashget


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 2, 2007)

tried flashget but have some cons.............

1. many times files get corrupted when there is electricity failure.
2. slow torrent client
3. RTSP protocol is not fully compatible on many streams of it .
4. not working in opera 9.5
5. doesn't supports "on the way split download" .

I prefer IDM (original version) and have been using it since 3 years.............

Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Dec 2, 2007)

orbit integrates with opera but slow compared to fdm . . . flashget integrates or not . . . with fdm it doesnt . . . there is monitering option but opera uses its own transfer . . .


----------



## pillainp (Dec 3, 2007)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> tried flashget but have some cons.............
> 
> 1. many times files get corrupted when there is electricity failure.
> 2. slow torrent client
> ...


 
Regarding your first problem, you can set Flashget to re-download last few MB of data just prior to the power failure, just as in any Torrent Manager such as Azureus.

In *Tools>Options*, go to the *Proxy* tab, and there increase the value in the box next to *If Error Occurs, Rollback:* to any number of Megabytes, expressed in KB. In case of a failure, Flashget will redownload that amount of data prior to the actual poit of failure.

By the way, Flashget also now supports Edonkey/Emule, in addition to being a full-fledged BT manager.

I've been using FG since it was in version 0.8 (known then as JetCar), and it has only gotten better with each succeeding iteration.


----------



## brokenheart (Dec 6, 2007)

Hackattack said:
			
		

> I am happy with IDM, using it for about a year.



Me too using IDM ..frm quite a tym..

IDM rocks !i! .....


----------



## bibjee (Dec 6, 2007)

i have been using flashget for many years now. back in the old days, it was called jetcar. the name is now flashget. but i dont prefer the new version. i use the classic version 1.73.


----------



## adi007 (Dec 6, 2007)

I prefer flash get when compared to FDM and IDM


----------



## shady_inc (Dec 6, 2007)

Guys using flashget should be aware of the fact that contains spyware.
Google search results


----------



## Ecko (Dec 10, 2007)

shady_inc said:
			
		

> Guys using flashget should be aware of the fact that contains spyware.
> Google search results



Used to be once
Now comes clean & also d best


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 10, 2007)

Features of flashget:

1. Support for Bit Torrent
2. Support for eDonkey
3. Support for HTTP/FTP
4. Supports RSTP and MMS. I can use this to rip songs right out of thr band's own site
5. Supports resume on most files
6. Not hangy, so good for downloading distros
7. Download sheduling available for using BSNL-500 to its maximum potential

I hence like flashget a lot. I wish we had such a good and feature rich Download Manager for Ubuntu...


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 10, 2007)

mushroomcloudwarrior said:
			
		

> This looks, good..Please tell me there's a Linux version for it as well?



Try KGet or Downloader for X

Open SuSE users - kget is installed by default. Just Press Alt F2 and type KGet
- To install Downloader for X, Open Yast->Software Management. Then search for d4x and install. Source: SuSE Main OSS Repository


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 10, 2007)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> Try KGet or Downloader for X
> 
> Open SuSE users - kget is installed by default. Just Press Alt F2 and type KGet
> - To install Downloader for X, Open Yast->Software Management. Then search for d4x and install. Source: SuSE Main OSS Repository


does it have all the features I listed in my prev post?


----------



## Cerebral Assasin (Dec 10, 2007)

Internet Download Manager is the best, it can be incorporated into firefox, and almost downloads anything at a good speed.


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 10, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> does it have all the features I listed in my prev post?



No


----------



## Softix (Dec 13, 2007)

I love this software, but I can't use in my computer since it greatly slows it down when I have this software running, I have no idea why. But thanks anyway for sharing.


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 13, 2007)

I used to use Flashget, but once I started using IDM, I don't feel like moving to any other download managers.


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 13, 2007)

phreak0ut said:
			
		

> I used to use Flashget, but once I started using IDM, I don't feel like moving to any other download managers.



lol......the same case is with me

2.5 years ago was using DAP premium but when used IDM once speeds were betetr than it then shifted to IDM and till now IDM is my No.1 

it also supports video capture from youtube, google , metacafe , etc automatically !

the Grabber / site downloader is awesome to load full mp3's of sites 

Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## yellow28 (Jul 30, 2010)

Flashget is pretty nice but doesn't help me to increase download speed like Internet Download Manager does.
» Download Internet Download Manager 5.19 Build 3 Free trial Full Version - Schedule, resume and accelerate downloads by up to 5 times - Place77

I don't know how they make exactly,but i experienced these two products and Download Accelerator Plus and IDM was the fastest.


----------



## Sathish (Jul 30, 2010)

IDM is the KING OF THE ROAD... 
nothing beat it.. 
PROFESSIONAL DOWNLOADERS(!) USE IDM.


----------



## neerajvohra (Jul 30, 2010)

expertno.1 said:


> lol......the same case is with me
> 
> 2.5 years ago was using DAP premium but when used IDM once speeds were betetr than it then shifted to IDM and till now IDM is my No.1
> 
> ...



I am using mass downloader from almost 5 years or so...does all the things you needed.


----------



## seenjhon (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi i used the internet download manager and now internet speed increased and now download speed is 1157 kbps and my upload speed is 714 kbps i checked this internet speed test in this site IP Details.com : Internet Speed test


----------



## kool (Oct 31, 2010)

*idm is best. Features are:

+Resume youtube videos later
+Resume Mediafire links later.
+Supports all browser.
+It has scheduling que option*


----------

